# Can you believe this?!?!?!?!?!



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1297222803

I;m not an expert or anything but I can pretty much garuntee you that that poor fish is blind! And they're trying to sell him for $35!!! They didn't even put in the description that he needs a special home and special care and attention!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw him too. You can really tell that he's blind.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh god. That's terrible!

Lol though at the tags.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awwww :-( poor guy ... why are they being so cruel??


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

and the buy it now price is $50 thats just outrageous for a blind betta you could probably find a betta at a petstore that is the same quality as he is that isnt blind for a lot cheaper


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

BettaHeart said:


> awwww :-( poor guy ... why are they being so cruel??


For some reason people think that deformities are the quick way to cash. :-?
Oh, and that's not the worst;
IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH SCROLL DOWN FAST OR BE GROSSED OUT!!!!:shock:






























:-(


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gorgeous colors on that fish, but it sucks that its blind :/ I hate it when people sell fish like that.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Nutt007 said:


> For some reason people think that deformities are the quick way to cash. :-?
> Oh, and that's not the worst;
> IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH SCROLL DOWN FAST OR BE GROSSED OUT!!!!:shock:
> 
> ...




hahahaha..... sorry .... poor creatures ...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

D8>



>8[ Someone needs to start reporting these dudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


UHG FOR SOME REASON I'M FILLED WITH ABSOLUTE RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(lol thanks now that I read it the tags are pretty funny! :'D)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*goes back to read the tags* ... where are these "tags"?


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I find myself staring at that first betta without a tail.
o____o


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> For some reason people think that deformities are the quick way to cash. :-?
> Oh, and that's not the worst;
> IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH SCROLL DOWN FAST OR BE GROSSED OUT!!!!:shock:
> 
> ...



those poor things! :O omg.... ;A;


though, that first one has the same colors as Caroline. o.0 my mind went "Caroline got shrunk in the wash....". fail, mind. fail.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

why would anyone actually want to buy a deformed fish like that when it actually looks like it is suffering those bettas look like they should put out of their misery


----------



## Jinx (Feb 3, 2011)

It's not right to sell this guy for $35 or to say nothing about the fact that this guy needs a very special person to take care of him and give him the special treatment he needs to live. The instant I saw his eyes told me that this poor male is as blind as a bat. I feel bad for those deformed fish. I do agree that they look like they should be put out of their misery. :-(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1297665919

how about that? :/


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1297665919
> 
> how about that? :/


Ohgoshwhereshiseyjsaja.ftruggdfj.ghsighihg:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Ohgoshwhereshiseyjsaja.ftruggdfj.ghsighihg:shock::shock::shock:


basically my reaction, added in with :O


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

For some reason the link just takes me to aquabid?? Can someone show me what you guys are talking about?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

careful now, these pics are a tad..... disturbing. x-X


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Omgosh.. that is so horrible it actually brought tears to my eyes.. That poor little guy!! Is that the same guy that the original post was about??


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nope. the fella in the OP had very heavy scaling on his eyes.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you show me the picture? I can't see that one either.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Nutt007 said:


> For some reason people think that deformities are the quick way to cash. :-?
> Oh, and that's not the worst;
> IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH SCROLL DOWN FAST OR BE GROSSED OUT!!!!:shock:
> 
> ...


Wasn't able to see the blind fish, but these guys... I feel so sorry for them! I can't believe the breeders didn't cull them. 

Though the first boy... :shock:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess you can say I'm a total softie for weirdos and culls ... if I saw any of these guys at a petstore I would get them stictly as a special needs pet and nothing more. The "Pirate Betta" is adorable regardless of his fugly eye <3


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I cant see the blind fish's pic...


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't make me loose my dinner....


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

What? I dont get it? What is so gross?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, the pirate betta's pretty cute, missing eye or not. i'd get him and name him Jack, if i had the cash.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Those poor fishies. That first one with the dorsal/tail weird thing is the one I feel the sorriest for.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> What? I dont get it? What is so gross?


I really hope your joking...


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nutt007 said:


> For some reason people think that deformities are the quick way to cash. :-?
> Oh, and that's not the worst;
> IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH SCROLL DOWN FAST OR BE GROSSED OUT!!!!:shock:
> 
> ...



Call me cruel, but the one in the first picture is rather cute to me. Deformed animals have always been special to me. 
But I also agree, its cruel how people can treat these guys


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Call me cruel, but the one in the first picture is rather cute to me. Deformed animals have always been special to me.
> But I also agree, its cruel how people can treat these guys


No, I completely agree with you- I have a soft-spot for the deformed animals- but these breeders were so irresponsible for not culling these poor guys.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nutt! that female I saw on aquabid! I only glanced at the picture so I thought she was at an angle... poor things ),= cheap breeders. Breeders are obviously only breeding for money if they sell some of those poor Bettas.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

the first link doesnt work anymore...can someone post a picture maybe please?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1297827603

^that one doesnt look too good either =/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I actually considered the blind male fro my line....but then I saw his eyes and went...NO. I did find a nice delta tail mail at PetCo who has great full mask dragon color without any on his eyes.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Turquoise eyes" my butt. I'm not anywhere near an expert on bettas and I can tell those are eyes that are blind or either very scarred. On top of that, he doesn't look like an HM, maybe a VT, but hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I also have a place in my heart for special needs animals. But purposely producing deformed animals is cruel. More so is trying to make a profit off of them.


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyy, I know the fish without a tail, I saw her Pic when she was still alive about three years ago on another site. 

on another note. e.e those poor fishies, they are cute though, other then ones whos eyes are blind and or missing o.o

I have a deformed girl that I found in a petshop and bribed them to give her to me free, she has a badly bent and deformed spine but I love her cause shes super cute <33 Shes been with me for over two years now.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I am serious. The link isn't working anymore.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aaaaand I cant see the pic >.>...bleh.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> For some reason people think that deformities are the quick way to cash. :-?
> Oh, and that's not the worst;
> IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH SCROLL DOWN FAST OR BE GROSSED OUT!!!!:shock:
> 
> ...


Awww.... But the second one looks like a ryukin goldfish!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

On the second one, my first thought was; "Hmmm. Is that a Molly, or a Betta? mollybettamollybettamollybetta"


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Its true it kind of does look like a betta and a molly had a baby and thats what it looked like.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> yeah, the pirate betta's pretty cute, missing eye or not. i'd get him and name him Jack, if i had the cash.


Same here. He's gorgeous. I would buy him and make sure he had a comfortable life, and also that he isn't bred to create more one-eyed fishes.


----------

